# Canadian skilled workers programme to re-open in May 2013



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The new selection system for the Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) in Canada will take effect on 4th May next year when the programme will re-open for applications, it has been announced. It will ensure that Canada is selecting the skilled immigrants that it needs economically and who are the most likely to succeed and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian skilled workers programme to re-open in May 2013...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

